# Big apple :)



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

Folks, yes this is a bit of a wood gloat but wanted to share the latest milling results. Did this apple log last night. Ya don't find many fruit trees like this anymore.


----------



## TMH (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice!!!


----------



## 4givndude (Apr 16, 2010)

Yep well ... you got wood gloat... now I gots wood envy !!!! 

Nice, you got the right to gloat!!!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Can't say I've ever done any apple....YET......... BUT that is awful Puuurrrttty. Excuse me my fingers slipped in the drool. That's awesome!!! Wonder if it dries/misbehaves like the nut woods or calm like cherry??? Congrats.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

Everything I have heard is that it misbehaves-I did 4 smaller ones last week and flat sawn boards are checking pretty good even with ends coated with anchorseal and some weight on it. The Quarter sawn boards look pretty good. Keeping my fingers crossed. The one above is sealed with about 1000 lbs of wet maple and cherry on it. I did a full 3 inch slab from the middle and cut out the pith ending up with two full length 6 and 1/2 inch wide x 3 inch thick quartersawn slabs That I hope stay together in the air drying to make it into the kiln for a couple gun stocks. Gene


----------

